# 2 new titles



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Chaos earned her SchH 2 w/a 97-82-96 and got High SchH 2 and Chase earned his Bh.. Under DVG judge Sandy Purdy..

Both dogs put on a beautiful routine!! Oh wait, Chaos had a couple of "I've never done those before" and gave her mom a good laugh! 

I'm very, very proud of my dogs!!










pics to follow!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WHOOHOO to you! Congrats and nice to see all the hard work showing!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

<span style="color: #FF0000">*<span style='font-size: 17pt'>AMAZING SCORES!!! Super-duper Congratulations!!!</span>*</span>























How awesome is that? Doing the happy dance over here for Chaos and Chase (oh, and for you too, Leesa!)


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Leesa, Cay, Cay and Chase.. beautiful performance is an understatement!!! It was AWESOME. And knowing peronsally how hard you have trained for the past couple of months... the hard work showed through today girlfriend!!! I'm very proud of you and the two Wildhaus kids.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Happy dance for you guys!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)




----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome! cant wait to see pics


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Leesa, once again, congratulations!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Great work with both Cay and Chase.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW - absolutely amazing!! I am so proud of you!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: 2 new titles ~ pics added*

Our priceless SchH moment!!

The Send Out..



















The Down!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: 2 new titles ~ pics added*

...I think we are both candidates for the .."my dog has never done that before" t-shirts...


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 2 new titles ~ pics added*

Life would be very dull if our dogs always did what we expect - she did do the down, just not where you wanted her to! 

Congratulations Leesa, Cay and Chase!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: 2 new titles ~ pics added*

A BIG









Just Love the Down picture, looks like you had a good laugh!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 2 new titles ~ pics added*

Very nice job!! Congrats!!!! Love the pics!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

How did I miss this thread? Big Congrats Leesa!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats to everyone on a job well done.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Congratulations Leesa and Chaos! Those are great scores!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: 2 new titles ~ pics added*



> Quote:I think we are both candidates for the .."my dog has never done that before" t-shirts


I need one of those t-shirts!! And would wear it proudly!









Thanks for all the kind words everyone!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2 new titles ~ pics added*

The look on your face is wonderful - love for you dog and an aw'shucks for what happened, in a good way. I hope I'll be seeing you this weekend so I can buy you a congratulatory beer


----------

